# 4 Giải pháp giảm cân lành mạnh cho chị em tại nhà



## khanhnguyenzema (24/4/21)

Sự thật là không có một giải pháp phù hợp với tất cả mọi người để giảm cân vĩnh viễn và lành mạnh. Những gì hữu ích cho người này có thể không hiệu quả với người kia, bởi vì cơ thể chúng ta phản ứng khác nhau với các loại thực phẩm khác nhau, tùy thuộc vào yếu tố di truyền và các yếu tố sức khỏe khác nhau sẽ tạo nên các kết quả khác nhau. Việc tìm ra cách giảm cân phù hợp với bạn có thể mất một khoảng thời gian và đòi hỏi sự kiên nhẫn, cống hiến và một số thử nghiệm với các loại thực phẩm và chế độ ăn kiêng khác nhau. Trong khi một số người phản ứng tốt với việc giảm calo hoặc các phương pháp hạn chế thì một số người khác phản ứng tốt hơn khi có nhiều tự do hơn trong việc lập kế hoạch chương trình giảm cân. Tự do chỉ là tránh thức ăn chiên hoặc giảm lượng carbohydrate tinh chế có thể giúp họ thành công. Vì vậy, nếu chế độ ăn phù hợp với người khác mà không phù hợp với bạn, xin đừng nóng vội. Nếu những hạn chế ăn kiêng quá nghiêm ngặt để tuân theo, đừng bỏ cuộc. Cuối cùng, chỉ cần một thời gian chế độ ăn kiêng sẽ phù hợp với bạn.

*1. Cắt giảm calo*

Một số chuyên gia tin rằng quản lý thành công cân nặng của bạn là một phương trình đơn giản: Nếu bạn ăn ít calo hơn mức bạn đốt cháy, bạn sẽ giảm cân. Nghe có vẻ dễ dàng, phải không? Vậy tại sao giảm cân lại khó khăn như vậy?

Giảm cân không phải là một sự kiện tuyến tính theo thời gian. Ví dụ, khi bạn cắt giảm lượng calo, bạn có thể giảm cân trong vài tuần đầu tiên và sau đó sẽ có những thay đổi. Bạn ăn cùng một số calo nhưng bạn giảm ít cân hơn hoặc không giảm cân. Đó là bởi vì khi bạn giảm cân, bạn đang mất nước và mô nạc cũng như chất béo, sự trao đổi chất của bạn chậm lại và cơ thể bạn thay đổi theo những cách khác. Vì vậy, để tiếp tục giảm cân mỗi tuần, bạn cần tiếp tục cắt giảm lượng calo.
Không phải lúc nào calo cũng là calo. Ví dụ, ăn 100 calo xi-rô ngô có hàm lượng fructose cao có thể có tác động khác đến cơ thể bạn so với ăn 100 calo súp lơ xanh. Mẹo để giảm cân bền vững là loại bỏ các loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều calo nhưng không khiến bạn cảm thấy no (như kẹo) và thay thế chúng bằng các loại thực phẩm giúp bạn no mà không cần nạp nhiều calo (như rau).
Nhiều người trong chúng ta không phải lúc nào cũng chỉ ăn để thỏa mãn cơn đói. Chúng ta cũng chuyển sang thực phẩm để tạo sự thoải mái hoặc để giảm bớt căng thẳng — điều này có thể nhanh chóng làm chệch hướng kế hoạch giảm cân.

Có thể bạn quan tâm: Chế độ ăn giảm mỡ bụng

*2. Cắt giảm carbs*

Một cách khác để xem giảm cân xác định vấn đề không phải là do tiêu thụ quá nhiều calo, mà là cách cơ thể tích tụ chất béo sau khi tiêu thụ carbohydrate - đặc biệt là vai trò của hormone insulin. Khi bạn ăn một bữa ăn, carbohydrate từ thực phẩm đi vào máu của bạn dưới dạng glucose. Để giữ lượng đường trong máu của bạn ở mức kiểm soát, cơ thể bạn luôn đốt cháy lượng đường này trước khi đốt cháy chất béo từ bữa ăn.

Nếu bạn ăn một bữa ăn giàu carbohydrate (ví dụ như nhiều mì ống, cơm, bánh mì hoặc khoai tây chiên), cơ thể bạn sẽ tiết ra insulin để giúp đẩy lượng glucose này vào máu. Cũng như điều chỉnh lượng đường trong máu, insulin thực hiện hai việc: Nó ngăn chặn các tế bào mỡ của bạn giải phóng chất béo để cơ thể đốt cháy làm nhiên liệu (vì ưu tiên của nó là đốt cháy đường) và nó tạo ra nhiều tế bào mỡ hơn để lưu trữ mọi thứ mà bạn cơ thể không thể cháy hết. Kết quả là bạn tăng cân và cơ thể bạn lúc này cần nhiều nhiên liệu hơn để đốt cháy, vì vậy bạn ăn nhiều hơn. Vì insulin chỉ đốt cháy carbohydrate, bạn thèm ăn carb và do đó, bắt đầu một vòng luẩn quẩn tiêu thụ carbs và tăng cân. Lý do là để giảm cân, bạn cần phải phá vỡ chu kỳ này bằng cách giảm lượng carbs .

Hầu hết các chế độ ăn kiêng ít carb đều ủng hộ việc thay thế carb bằng protein và chất béo, điều này có thể gây ra một số tác động tiêu cực lâu dài đến sức khỏe của bạn. Nếu bạn thực hiện chế độ ăn ít carb, bạn có thể giảm thiểu rủi ro và hạn chế lượng chất béo bão hòa và chất béo chuyển hóa bằng cách chọn thịt nạc, cá và các nguồn protein ăn chay, các sản phẩm từ sữa ít béo và ăn nhiều lá xanh và không. - rau củ.

Xem thêm: Bài tập giảm mỡ bụng nhanh

*3. Cắt giảm chất béo*

Đó là cơ chế chính của nhiều chế độ ăn kiêng: nếu bạn không muốn béo, đừ
ng ăn chất béo. Đi bộ xuống bất kỳ lối đi nào của cửa hàng tạp hóa và bạn sẽ bị choáng ngợp bởi đồ ăn nhẹ giảm chất béo, sữa và các bữa ăn đóng gói. Nhưng trong khi các lựa chọn ít chất béo của chúng ta đã bùng nổ, thì tỷ lệ béo phì cũng tăng theo. Vì vậy, tại sao chế độ ăn ít chất béo vẫn chưa hiệu quả với nhiều người trong chúng ta?

Không phải tất cả chất béo đều xấu. Chất béo lành mạnh hoặc “tốt” thực sự có thể giúp kiểm soát cân nặng của bạn, cũng như kiểm soát tâm trạng và chống lại sự mệt mỏi. Chất béo không bão hòa được tìm thấy trong quả bơ, quả hạch, hạt, sữa đậu nành, đậu phụ và cá béo có thể giúp bạn no lâu, trong khi thêm một chút dầu ô liu thơm ngon vào đĩa rau, chẳng hạn, có thể giúp bạn dễ dàng ăn thức ăn lành mạnh và cải thiện chất lượng tổng thể của chế độ ăn uống của bạn.
Chúng ta thường đánh đổi sai lầm. Nhiều người trong chúng ta mắc sai lầm khi hoán đổi chất béo lấy calo rỗng của đường và carbohydrate tinh chế. Ví dụ, thay vì ăn sữa chua nguyên chất béo, chúng ta ăn các phiên bản ít chất béo hoặc không có chất béo được đóng gói với đường để bù đắp cho việc mất vị. Hoặc chúng ta đổi món thịt xông khói ăn sáng béo ngậy của mình cho một chiếc bánh muffin hoặc bánh rán khiến lượng đường trong máu tăng vọt nhanh chóng.

Xem thêm: 7 loại thực phẩm có thể gây nguy cơ béo phì

*4. Theo chế độ ăn Địa Trung Hải*

Các chế độ ăn uống Địa Trung Hải nhấn mạnh ăn chất béo tốt và carbs tốt cùng với một lượng lớn các loại trái cây tươi và rau quả, các loại hạt, cá, và dầu ô liu và một lượng chỉ khiêm tốn của thịt và pho mát. Tuy nhiên, chế độ ăn Địa Trung Hải không chỉ là về thực phẩm. Hoạt động thể chất thường xuyên và chia sẻ bữa ăn với những người khác cũng là những yếu tố chính.

Dù bạn thử áp dụng chiến lược giảm cân nào, điều quan trọng là bạn phải duy trì động lực và tránh những cạm bẫy phổ biến của chế độ ăn kiêng, chẳng hạn như ăn uống theo cảm xúc.

*Kiểm soát cảm xúc ăn uống*

Không phải lúc nào chúng ta cũng chỉ ăn để thỏa mãn cơn đói. Thông thường, chúng ta chuyển sang thực phẩm khi chúng ta căng thẳng hoặc lo lắng, điều này có thể phá hỏng bất kỳ chế độ ăn kiêng nào và khiến bạn tăng cân. Bạn có ăn khi lo lắng, buồn chán hoặc cô đơn không? Bạn có ăn nhẹ trước TV vào cuối một ngày căng thẳng? Nhận biết các yếu tố kích thích ăn uống theo cảm xúc của bạn có thể tạo ra sự khác biệt trong nỗ lực giảm cân của bạn. Nếu bạn ăn khi:

Căng thẳng - tìm cách lành mạnh hơn để bình tĩnh. Thử tập yoga, thiền hoặc ngâm mình trong bồn nước nóng.

Tiết kiệm năng lượng - tìm các điểm đón khác vào giữa buổi chiều. Hãy thử đi bộ xung quanh khu nhà, nghe nhạc tiếp thêm năng lượng hoặc chợp mắt một chút.

Cô đơn hoặc buồn chán - tìm đến người khác thay vì với lấy tủ lạnh. Gọi cho một người bạn khiến bạn cười, dắt chó đi dạo hoặc đến thư viện, trung tâm mua sắm hoặc công viên — bất cứ nơi nào có người.

Bài viết liên quan: Detox giảm cân nhanh trong một tuần

*Thay vào đó, hãy tập ăn có chánh niệm*

Tránh sao nhãng trong khi ăn. Cố gắng không ăn trong khi làm việc, xem TV hoặc lái xe. Quá dễ dàng để ăn quá nhiều.

Chú ý. Ăn chậm , thưởng thức mùi và kết cấu của thức ăn. Nếu tâm trí bạn đi lang thang, hãy nhẹ nhàng chú ý đến thức ăn của bạn và mùi vị của nó.

Trộn mọi thứ lên để tập trung vào trải nghiệm ăn uống. Hãy thử dùng đũa thay vì dùng nĩa, hoặc sử dụng đồ dùng bằng tay không thuận.

Ngừng ăn trước khi bạn no. Cần có thời gian để tín hiệu đến não của bạn rằng bạn đã có đủ. Đừng cảm thấy bắt buộc phải luôn làm sạch đĩa của bạn.

Giảm cân vĩnh viễn đòi hỏi bạn phải thực hiện những thay đổi lành mạnh trong lối sống và lựa chọn thực phẩm. Để duy trì động lực:

Tìm một phần cổ vũ. Hỗ trợ xã hội rất có ý nghĩa. Các chương trình như Jenny Craig và Weight Watchers sử dụng sự hỗ trợ của nhóm để tác động đến việc giảm cân và ăn uống lành mạnh suốt đời. Tìm kiếm sự hỗ trợ — cho dù dưới hình thức gia đình, bạn bè hay một nhóm hỗ trợ — để nhận được sự khuyến khích mà bạn cần.

Chậm và kiên định sẽ thằng cuộc đua. Giảm cân quá nhanh có thể ảnh hưởng đến tinh thần và thể chất của bạn, khiến bạn cảm thấy uể oải, kiệt sức và ốm yếu. Hãy đặt mục tiêu giảm 1-2 pound mỗi tuần để bạn giảm mỡ hơn là giảm nước và cơ.

Đặt mục tiêu để giữ cho bạn có động lực. Các mục tiêu ngắn hạn, chẳng hạn như muốn mặc bikini vào mùa hè, thường không hiệu quả bằng việc muốn cảm thấy tự tin hơn hoặc trở nên khỏe mạnh hơn đối với sức khỏe của con bạn. Khi bị cám dỗ, hãy tập trung vào những lợi ích mà bạn sẽ gặt hái được từ việc khỏe mạnh hơn.

Sử dụng các công cụ để theo dõi tiến trình của bạn. Các ứng dụng điện thoại thông minh, công cụ theo dõi thể dục hoặc đơn giản là ghi nhật ký có thể giúp bạn theo dõi thực phẩm bạn ăn, lượng calo bạn đốt cháy và cân nặng bạn giảm. Xem kết quả bằng màu đen và trắng có thể giúp bạn duy trì động lực.

Ngủ nhiều. Thiếu ngủ sẽ kích thích sự thèm ăn của bạn nên bạn muốn ăn nhiều hơn bình thường; đồng thời, nó ngăn bạn cảm thấy hài lòng, khiến bạn muốn tiếp tục ăn. Thiếu ngủ cũng có thể ảnh hưởng đến động lực của bạn, vì vậy hãy cố gắng ngủ đủ 8 tiếng mỗi đêm.

Xem thêm: Bí quyết giảm cân lấy lại thân hình thon gọn

*Cắt giảm đường và tinh bột*

Cho dù bạn có mục đích cụ thể là cắt giảm carbs hay không, hầu hết chúng ta đều tiêu thụ một lượng đường không lành mạnh và carbohydrate tinh chế như bánh mì trắng, bột bánh pizza, mì ống, bánh ngọt, bột mì trắng, gạo trắng và ngũ cốc ăn sáng có đường. Tuy nhiên, thay thế carbs tinh chế bằng các loại ngũ cốc nguyên hạt và loại bỏ kẹo và món tráng miệng chỉ là một phần của giải pháp. Đường ẩn chứa trong các loại thực phẩm đa dạng như súp và rau đóng hộp, nước sốt mì ống, bơ thực vật, và nhiều loại thực phẩm giảm chất béo. Vì cơ thể bạn nhận được tất cả những gì cần thiết từ đường tự nhiên trong thức ăn, nên tất cả lượng đường bổ sung này chẳng là gì ngoài rất nhiều calo rỗng và lượng đường trong máu của bạn tăng đột biến không tốt cho sức khỏe.


----------



## Đào Mây (7/5/21)

Thế này mình cũng phải giảm cân lành mạnh thôi, vừa bảo vệ sức khỏe nữa.


----------

